# notebook - aber welches?



## drella (7. März 2005)

hallo.

ich habe vor mir ein notebook zu kaufen. jetzt hab ich mir mal so die tests durchgeschaut, weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht welches...

1) sollte gute akkulaufzeit haben (zugpendler) - centrino, oder?
2) auflösung (höher als 1024x768) - bin über sxga und wxga und uxga gestoßen
3) keine spiele aber grafikanwendungen (photoshop, freehand, ...) - sollte centrino 1,6 langen, oder? ram 512 oder 1024?
4) preis bis ca 1300.- / 1500.- euronen

mir wurde IBM und TOSHIBA empfohlen.
optisch gefällt mir ja IBM sehr gut 

vielleicht kann mir jemand kleine Tipps geben... auf was ich noch achten soll...

dankeschön


----------



## JohannesR (7. März 2005)

Ich mag ja Samsungs sehr gerne...


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. März 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich mag ja Samsungs sehr gerne...



Gerade links drüben gesehen?   
Nein, im Ernst. Hab selber ein Samsung - traumhaft kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## hpvw (7. März 2005)

Zu 1:
Es muss kein Centrino sein, wenn Du den Centrino-Schnick-Schnack (Bluetoth etc.) nicht brauchst bzw. die Dinge, die Du benötigst von anderen Herstellern dabei sind. Ich habe zum Beipiel gehört, dass es für W-Lan wesentlich bessere Hardware gibt, als die die beim Centrino drinsteckt. Ein Pentium M sollte es aber sein. Das ist der Prozessor, der den Centrino zum Stromsparer macht.

Zu 2:
Hinweis: Die Auflösung hängt natürlich auch mit der Monitorgröße und damit mit der Größe des Notebooks, dem Gewicht und daher mit der Portabilität zusammen. Für Photoshop sollte es aber tatsächlich mehr als 1024x768 sein.

Zu 3:
Ich denke auch, dass 1,6 Ghz reichen. Wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst würde ich 1024 MB nehmen, aber 512 MB sollten auch langen.

Toshiba und IBM sind nicht zu verachten. Ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Fujitsu-Siemens, deren Laptops gefallen mir persönlich am besten. Mit Samsung habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.

Ich würde gerade wegen der Laufzeit darauf achten, dass das Notebook einen modularen Schacht besitzt, in dem wahlweise ein optisches Laufwerk oder ein Zusatzakku Platz findet. Mit ausreichend Akkus lässt sich die Laufzeit dann entsprechend erhöhen.

Ich würde auch darauf achten, dass man einen Videoausgang hat. Früher oder später kommt es doch dazu, dass man die Fotos von der Digicam auf den Fernseher bringen will.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## JohannesR (7. März 2005)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gerade links drüben gesehen?
> Nein, im Ernst. Hab selber ein Samsung - traumhaft kann ich nur sagen...


Das war Glueck!  Mein Arbeitskollege hat sich einen gekauft - sehr gutes Geraet. Sonst IBM X31 oder ein iBook bzw PowerBook...


----------



## drella (8. März 2005)

@hpvw
Danke schon mal.

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Unterschied zwische M4 und Centrino - wlan integriert und wird nicht so schnell heiß?
Ich hätte schon gerne wlan - da wird es wohl doch ein centrino sein...

Zu Siemens - welches Modell kannst du empfehlen?

Zu Videoausgang - ist das nicht schon "normal"? 

Samsung hab ih mir jetzt auch angesehen - die sind ja noch teurer als die IBMs.... ich habe gelesen, dass IBM und Siemens Kunden die zufriedensetn sind? Mal schaun.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## hpvw (8. März 2005)

drella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Unterschied zwische M4 und Centrino - wlan integriert und wird nicht so schnell heiß?


 M4 habe ich noch nicht gehört. Du meinst vielleicht den Mobile Pentium 4. Der ist nicht so sehr zum Strom sparen geeignet. Es gibt einen Intelprozessor der "Pentium M" heißt, den meinte ich. Dieser wird auch in "normalen" Notebooks verbaut und es ist der Prozessor der im Centrino zum Einsatz kommt. Centrino ist ein Markenname von Intel, der auf ein Notebook aufgeklebt werden darf, wenn dieses einen Pentium M, W-Lan, Bluetoth und noch ein bisschen was anderes enthält. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob es auch Centrino heißen darf, wenn ein Celeron M drin steckt.



			
				drella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte schon gerne wlan - da wird es wohl doch ein centrino sein...


 Wie gesagt, gibt es auch Notebooks, die kein Centrino-Aufkleber haben, aber trotzdem mit W-Lan und Pentium M ausgestattet sind. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man sich nicht auf dieses Logo fixieren muss, es aber schon, vor allem bei Deinem Anwendungsfall, ein Pentium M sein sollte.



			
				drella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Siemens - welches Modell kannst du empfehlen?


Mir gefällt die Lifebook E Serie. Die Serie entspricht dem, was Du oben oben geschrieben hast, ist allerdings ziemlich schwer und auch nicht ganz billig. Nach kurzer Recherche liegt der Preis wohl über 1600 Euro.



			
				drella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Videoausgang - ist das nicht schon "normal"?


 Das hat ein Kumpel von mir auch gedacht und dann gab es den Videoausgang nur in der optionalen Docking-Station, daher der Hinweis.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Gnitze (11. März 2005)

Moin Moin,

Deine und meine Anforderung sind zu 100% gleich. Ich hab mich umgeschaut und mir das Toshiba M30X 165 ausgesucht. Geniale Werte für 1300 Euro und als einziges der Klasse mit 1024 im RAM. Für Bildbearbeitung -wenn kein MAC- eigentlich ein muss!

Schau sonst mal hier nach. Da wird nur über diese Serie gefachsimpelt.


Gruß aus HH,
trimacon


----------



## drella (11. März 2005)

Moin Moin auch,

danke für den Super Tipp. Wird heute gekauft 

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## fred31 (11. März 2005)

Also ich hätte ja auch zu IBM Thinkpads (T41p) geraten.

 Aber über 2.000 E für ein Notebook ist für einen Privatanwender halt noch richtig viel geld!


----------



## turboprinz (11. März 2005)

HiHo,
hätte ich den Thread vorher gelesen   ...
Wenn du dir ein Notebook selber zusammenstellen möchtest schau doch einfach HIER.
Das Notebook ist durch die aktuellste Centrino- Technologie auf jedenfalls Zukunftssicher! Mit extra RAM hast du dann ein Notebook was lange schnell und aktuell ist. Schade das du dir das nicht mehr überlegen kannst.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## fred31 (11. März 2005)

Notebooks zusammenstellen kann man auch bei Alienware.

 Ist halt die Frage ob man das ausgeben will - aber richtig gut sind die schon!


----------



## turboprinz (12. März 2005)

HiHo,

bei Alienware kann man sein Notebook aber nicht so zusammenstellen wie es bei dem anderen Linkg geht. Außerdem hat Alienware noch nicht die zweite Centrinotechnologie!

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Im Grunde ist es egal wo man sein otebook kauft! Hauptsache man bekommt das was man benötig für so wenig wie möglcih Geld!


----------



## fred31 (12. März 2005)

Auswählen/Konfigurieren und man hat die gleichen, wenn nicht noch weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (wie Raid,...).

 Whatever: ich denke, drella ist versorgt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2005)

drella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Siemens - welches Modell kannst du empfehlen?



Nimm nen gutgemeinten Rat eines Siemens Notebookbesitzers an.
Finger weg von dieser Firma.

Die Notebook sind zwar gut, aber es gibt absolut keinerlei Treiberupdates oder ähnliches von dieser Firma....
Ich hab mit Siemens im Notebookbereich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und kenne Keinen der nicht die selben Erfahrungen machen musste...


----------



## drella (16. März 2005)

hi alle,

ich habe jetzt zugeschlagen - und zwar das Toshiba M30X 165 und bin sehr sehr zufrieden (bis jetzt)...

der preis 1300.- geht auch in ordnung. denke ich.

kann ich nur weiterempfehlen

danke für alle posts.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2005)

Bin auch am suchen...
Hat wer schon mal was von der Firma Faet gehoert?  (http://www.faet.de)
Preislich und ausstattungsmässig klingts durchaus interessant.
Ich will allerdings keine Billignotebook a la Gericom kaufen.
Kann das jemand von euch einschaetzen und hat sogar selber eins ?
Alienware .. auch son Ding..  da frag ich mich allerdings ob da ausser Optik auch was drinsteckt fuers Geld.. 

Danke!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## turboprinz (24. März 2005)

HiHo,

bei meiner Suche nach nem Notebook bin ich auf dieses Froum gestossen. LINK Scha da einfach mal rein, stehen auch einige unbekannte Firmen drin.

Wenn du da schon bist, schau einfach mal bei der Firma Cyber-System rein. Ich werde mir das S26 bestellen. Aber am einfachsten sagst du mal was du überhaupt mit dem Notebook machen möchtest. Dann ist es einfacher dir beratend zur Seite zu stehen.

Zu Alienware:
Man kann sich sicher sein, dass bei dieser Firma alles passt! Top Leistung der Rechener/Notebook, allerdings hat das auch seinen Preis.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2005)

Naja ich brauch das Ding sowohl fuer Arbeit & Studium als auch als Spassmaschine.
d.h. es sollen auch Spiele laufen , wenn ich z.b. mal bei meiner Freundin bin.
Das Ding muss NICHT Doom3 faehig sein Will sagen ich will ne gescheite Graka und kein shared Memopry vom Arbeitsspeicher.

Grössenordnung:

Intel Prozzi Mobil  ~~ 1,7 - 1,8 GHz
512-1024 mb ram
Mobile Geforce oder Radeon.
platte ~~ 60 GB
wlan
bluetooth
firewire waer fine.

so in dem Rahmen.
Preislich möchte ich wenns geht unter 2k Euro bleiben.


----------



## turboprinz (26. März 2005)

Naja, also wenn du doch zu Cyber-System gehst:

Cyber-System S26 - 15.1" SXGA+
- TFT 15.1" SXGA+ (1400x1050) -->(auch in UXGA 1600x1200)
- Intel® Pentium-M® 750 (1866Mhz, Sonoma, 2048kb, 533FSB) -->(bis 2,1GHz)
- Grafikkarte ATI Mobility Radeon X700 256MB PCIexpress -->(Austauschbar)
- 512MB S0-DIMM DDR400 Arbeitsspeicher (1 Modul) -->(Gibt es bis 2048MB)
- Festplatte 1 - 80GB (2.5", SATA 150, 5400rpm) -->(bis 100GB möglich)
- DVD±RW Slimline Multinormbrenner (8x Speed, Double Layer)
- WLAN 802.11b/g (Intel Chipsatz, 54MBit, MiniPCI) -->(auch 108MBit/s (kein Standart))
- Bluetooth-Modul für CYBERBOOK 56xx, 37xx, 57xx
- Notebooktasche 15" Leder
- Garantie Standard (24 Monate)
- 1x Firewire + 4x USB 2.0 Standart mäßig integriert

*1,700.00 EUR*

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: wenn du etwas weiter oben schaust, siehst du eine PDF Datei da steht die gesamte Konfig drin!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. März 2005)

Hab mich nun für ein DELL entschieden 
Feedback folgt


----------

